# Grilled Shrimp Chermoula.



## civilsmoker (Jan 9, 2021)

So I had to change the water pump in my wife’s jeep today so after all was back in order I suggested to my wife I think it might be a Costco pizza night, but she said NO we have shrimp and I have this North African dish I think will work.....so I promptly agreed!

The Chermoula Sauce
3/4C fresh cilantro leaves
1/2C Extra Light Olive
2tbs lemon juice, white wine vinegar 
1tbs honey
4 garlic cloves - minced
1/2 tsp cumin, smoked paprika, salt
1/8 tsp cayenne

This sauce was used to marinade the shrimp (45 min) and it was used to sauté some 1/4 inch sliced red onion & a shredded carrot then some Blanched cauliflower and seared under the broiler was added.






The shrimp were placed on the grill grated Weber





3 min to the first turn





bing 6 min to the plate!





And finally the full plate! It was created with a bed of rice, the roasted cauliflower, then topped with the shrimp and glazed with the remaining sauce from the sauté pan......HOLY SMOKES this is pure money!





oh I forgot to say some toasted pin nuts were added to the mix to take it to flavor town!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks great! How much does the Cilantro come thru? Bev is not a fan of Cilantro raw but doesn't seem to mind it cooked...JJ


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 9, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks great! How much does the Cilantro come thru? Bev is not a fan of Cilantro raw but doesn't seem to mind it cooked...JJ


Thanks, 

I think it cooks in pretty good JJ, especially since it is pureed.  It could also be reduced a bit and it would still be tasty.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 9, 2021)

That looks really good.  We've been trying some new Shrimp things, and this looks doable for us regular folk, lol.  Great job Civil.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 9, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks really good.  We've been trying some new Shrimp things, and this looks doable for us regular folk, lol.  Great job Civil.


 Thanks MJB, yes this one is a very simple and quick meal but tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 9, 2021)

That looks awesome man, nice meal!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice.  Been looking for a new shrimp recipe.  Give it a try.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 10, 2021)

That does sound and look very tempting!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow...one stunningly beautiful plate. Just gorgeous and I can only imagine the flavors that were developed with the combination of goodies that went into it. Excellent job...and kudos to your wife for changing your mind. That had to be a lot better than frozen pizza  

Robert


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 10, 2021)

That’s looks really good! 
Great job!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks great but wife don't like cauliflower. Oh well more for me Hahaha

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 10, 2021)

Everything looks wonderful, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks fantastic! I would definitely dig into all of that. I made a chermoula for my lamb chops yesterday. Seems to be the Morrocan version of Chimichurri.  JJ for lamb it substituted blanched mint in place of the cilantro.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2021)

Sure looks tasty! And yes...I had to read it to find out what chermoula  was! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2021)

About all I can say is awesome!
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 10, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks awesome man, nice meal!


Thanks Waterin!  PS I think we may be neighbors now...



Brian Trommater said:


> Nice.  Been looking for a new shrimp recipe.  Give it a try.


Brian, it’s a nice simple one but it is dang tasty!  The shrimp would also go nicely on top of a vinaigrette salad!  



Inscrutable said:


> That does sound and look very tempting!


thanks inscrutable! You left shoulder says do it!



tx smoker said:


> Wow...one stunningly beautiful plate. Just gorgeous and I can only imagine the flavors that were developed with the combination of goodies that went into it. Excellent job...and kudos to your wife for changing your mind. That had to be a lot better than frozen pizza
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert!! Oh yes I’m sooooooo glad I went with my wife’s choice!  I’m a lucky man for sure!  The flavors are like a waterfall of tastiness for sure...lol!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 10, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> That’s looks really good!
> Great job!


Thanks yankee!



HalfSmoked said:


> Looks great but wife don't like cauliflower. Oh well more for me Hahaha..
> 
> Warren


much appreciated Warren......yes more for you and there is shrimp?  ....it might go on zucchini or blanch slice carrots and do more onions......that would be tasty!



sawhorseray said:


> Everything looks wonderful, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


Thanks RAY!



jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic! I would definitely dig into all of that. I made a chermoula for my lamb chops yesterday. Seems to be the Morrocan version of Chimichurri.  JJ for lamb it substituted blanched mint in place of the cilantro.


thanks jcam. We have plans to do it on skirt steak and tilapia....we have frozen tilapia but Costco had fresh whole ones....I may have to go grab a pack.....I think you could also use Italian parsley as well.



Brokenhandle said:


> Sure looks tasty! And yes...I had to read it to find out what chermoula  was!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan!  The traditional sauce doesn’t really call for the honey or vinegar ie it can have a kick but my wife thought the addition really made it come together to make it crazy savory



SmokinAl said:


> About all I can say is awesome!
> Al


Thanks Al, it is greatly appreciated!  It’s a sauce for many proteins!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh lord! That looks fantastic! Recipe saved!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Oh lord! That looks fantastic! Recipe saved!


Thanks Steve!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 10, 2021)

The likes are much appreciated 

 Fueling Around


 BB-que


 normanaj


 ofelles


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 10, 2021)

That looks fantastic! Nice work! And I bet those pine nuts added  put it over the top!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> That looks fantastic! Nice work! And I bet those pine nuts added  put it over the top!


Many thanks Sowsage!  I just love roasted pine nuts!!!  I could eat them like candy. It also reminds me when I was a kid and we would go out and get our own in the wild!


----------



## JCAP (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow that looks awesome. Love the cauliflower and rice bed idea too.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 13, 2021)

JCAP said:


> Wow that looks awesome. Love the cauliflower and rice bed idea too.


Thanks JCAP!  The cauliflower was the real deal for sure with the sauce.  The cross plate texture was a really nice combination, I know it will become a regular thing in our menu list!


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 17, 2021)

Looks great! I don't think there is any better tasting shrimp that shrimp that has been grilled.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 18, 2021)

whistlepig said:


> Looks great! I don't think there is any better tasting shrimp that shrimp that has been grilled.



Thanks whistlepie!  Grilled shrimp is a fav of mine as well!  Properly butter poached is also very tasty in my book as well though!


----------

